

A Eulogy for the Xserve: May It Rack in Peace - ugh
http://db.tidbits.com/article/11735

======
thehigherlife
Having worked with Xserves in the past, this article is pretty well
formulated. The only thing i disagree with is that they should have moved to a
2U system. Many educational institutions that were running maybe only one or
two Xserves did not have 4Us in their rackspace for 2 servers. Small schools
only had half racks to begin with.

------
TheCondor
What will Apple serve up Apple's services on? OSX on Mac Pros or just racks
and racks of minis?

Or will there be some sort of dense blade chassis?

I see 2 issues that they need to solve, 1) they need more density than 1U,
that's just how it seems to be going. 2) They need virtualization.

~~~
DougBTX
Apple can install their own OS on any hardware they like. Including virtual
hardware.

------
corin_
"is scheduled to die in the winter of 2011"

I thought it was scheduled to die on January 31st?

~~~
pmjordan
I can't spot the contradiction. Pretty sure the northern hemisphere is
implied.

~~~
corin_
Hmm, not sure why my brain worked like that.

I live in the UK, so January is very much still in "Winter", but for some
reason when someone says "Winter 2011" I think of it as the same as "Q4 2011".

